

Dart vs. Node.js vs. Go for Building a Web App - Pharohbot

Which platform&#x2F;language and&#x2F;or framework(for the selected choice) should I use to build simple,fast, versatile, and feature rich web apps?(by feature rich I mean many useful packages to enhance user experience). I know JavaScript and some Java(taking AP course).<p>P.S: For Node.js, ES6, TypeScript, and other JS alternatives may be included. Just so no one starts hating on JavaScript&#x27;s original syntax design flaws.
======
htilford
You can build the same quality of web app in any of the above. The question is
how much you'll have to fight against the platform's pain points.

Will you be CPU bound? Will you be memory bound? IO bound? Will you need to
scale? it what way? What libraries, frameworks, modules etc . . . will you
need? Will your app be isomorphic? Where will you host?

And if you don't have many answers just go with what you're most familiar
with.

~~~
Pharohbot
Which would YOU prefer?

~~~
htilford
Me, I'm a Node.js guy, but that's in part because of my long history with
JavaScript. I don't think I've ever been tempted to write anything in Dart,
though there are some things I've written that would have been better to be
written in GO (for deployment and memory use reasons). It really depends on
your constraints, just like any other design decision.

What are your constraints? I suspect they're mostly around the availability of
code and availability of learning resources.

~~~
Pharohbot
I'd just like a fast, easily hackable, versatile(meaning you can do so many
things with ease(frameworks)) language to be honest.

